# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  εγκατασταση κεντρικου ενισχυτη και κεραιας για 6 δωματια

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας σε  κατι που δεν το εχω ξανα κανει.οποτε οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε.παμε στο θεμα μας.ειναι ενα σπιτη με 6 δωματια 
Και θελω να περασω  μια κεντρικη κεραια και ενα κεντρικο ενισχυτη για ναβλεπουν και
τα εξι δωματια μηπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε συνδεσμολογια?το φανταζομε καπως ετσι
Το καλοδιο απτη κεραια στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη και τα υπολοιπα καλοδια που ερχοντε απτα δωματια στους εξοδους του ενισχυτη.κανω λαθος?( καποιος μου ειπε και για διακλαδωτες και με μπερδεψε.δωστε καποια βοηθεια-εικονα.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου αυτο ειναι ερωτημα που απανταται μονο απο κοντα. βρες καποιον με εμπειρια που να γνωριζει στοιχειωδως, για να σε κατευθυνει. εγκατασταση μεσα απο φορουμ δεν γινεται. η εγκατασταση ειναι κατι παραπανω απο απλωμα των καλωδιων.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

:Sad:  Κριμα.εχω περασει δορυφορικες κεραιες αλλα αυτο το συστημα δεν το εχω ξανα δουλεψη.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Αν βαλω διακλαδωτη ενα προς οχτω χωρις κεντρικο ενισχυτη θα εχω μεγαλη απωλεια?ειναι αναγκη οπωσδηποτε κεντρικο ενισχυτη?

----------


## xsterg

εγω θα σου ελεγα να χρησιμοποιησεις ενισχυτη. κανονικα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις πεδιομετρο. τωρα καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι ακριβο μηχανημα και δεν μπορει να το εχει ο καθε ενας.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Εχω πεδιομετρο αλλα ειναι για δορυφορικα.για επιγεια δεν εχω παρει επειδη πιο πολλη ασχολουμε με δορυφορικα.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου κανεις τα δυσκολα και δεν μπορεις να κανεις τα ευκολα?

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> φιλε μου κανεις τα δυσκολα και δεν μπορεις να κανεις τα ευκολα?


Με κεντρικους ενισχυτες δεν ετυχε να ασχοληθω.εγω περναω δορυφορικα κυριος.αντε να περασω καμια κεραια 
Για μια tv.και τελος.σκεφτομε εντονα να το κανω με διακλαδωτη 1/6.αλλα αν θα εχω μεγαλη απλεια? Εκει προβληματιζομε.

----------


## thomaslar

Πρεπει να βαλεις και ενισχυτη,θα εχεις μεγαλες απωλειες με το 1/6.

----------


## xsterg

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι προβληματιζεσαι τοσο για την εγκατασταση η οχι του ενισχυτη. ειναι θεμα κοστους η κατι αλλο?

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα,
όπως λέει κι ο xsterg πολύ σωστά μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση για να γίνει σωστά χρειάζεσαι πρώτα απ' όλα ένα πεδιόμετρο για να μετρήσεις τη στάθμη του σήματος στη περιοχή σου στην έξοδο της κεραίας σου. Από εκεί ξεκινούν όλα. Δεύτερον πρέπει να αναφέρεις αν πρόκειται να κάνεις λήψη αναλογικών ή ψηφιακών σημάτων. Έχει μεγάλη σημασία γιατί η TV για να απεικονίσει καθαρή, crystal clear που λέμε εικόνα σε αναλογικό σήμα, θέλει στην είσοδό της από 57dBμV έως 65 dBμV περίπου (σύμφωνα με την CCITT), ενώ για να δείξει καλό ψηφιακό σήμα χωρίς παγώματα και πιξελιάσματα μπορεί να να το κάνει αυτό ακόμα και με στάθμες της τάξης των 40 με 45 dBμV. Με δεδομένα όλα αυτά και αφού γνωρίζεις τι στάθμη λαμβάνεις, πρέπει να κάνεις την κατάλληλη επιλογή του ενισχυτή τέτοιον ώστε η έξοδος του να μην τέτοια που να προκαλεί ενδοδιαμορφώσεις στο σήμα και του χαλάσει το MER και το BER (αν μιλάμε για ψηφιακό σήμα βέβαια). Σίγουρα θα χρειαστείς ένα διακλαδωτήρα 1 προς 6 και φυσικά πρέπει να υπολογίσεις και τις απώλειες του σήματος στα καλώδια που θα τραβήξεις για το κάθε δωμάτιο. Άλλη εξασθένηση θα έχεις π.χ. σε ένα δωμάτιο που είναι 20 - 25 μέτρα μακριά από τον splitter και άλλη είναι η εξασθένηση σε μια απόσταση 8 - 10 μέτρα. Περιττό να σου πω ότι καλό είναι για την όλη εγκατάστασή σου να χρησιμοποιήσεις επώνυμα και ποιοτικά προϊόντα (ενισχυτής, splitter, καλώδια).
Αυτά είχα να σου πω εν ολίγοις.
Φιλικά..

----------

